# Results from the Taylor Pony Farm Sale 07'



## Leeana (May 12, 2007)

Hello pony people






The taylor pony farm sale was fun this year, first time going for me. It wasnt to far of a drive so i headed up myself so i could take a look around and then dad drove up so he could provide the money when needed later on. Left here around 10am and got their around 11am, left the sale at around 5:30 and just got back home a bit ago, i made some new pony friends at the sale and stopped at there farm on the way home. All I have to say, WOW! Some of the horses i thought would easily hit $10,000 only brought about $500 and the ones i thought would only bring about $900 went for $4,000. Sheesh, shows you what i know lol. The phone bids were coming in like crazy, i would say 75% of the buyers were phone bidders. The tack sale was AMAZING! We came back with a set of basically BRAND NEW Double K Clippers for $170 :new_shocked:, 5 Brand New blades for $10/each, 4 free dull ones (that you doc, what a nice man






, a ton of leather shetland show bridles/halter some of which im going to clean up and keep ..others i will prob sell. A BEAUTIFUL Show Cart sold for $900. That was deffently the place to be for tack and equipment this year!!!!!

Very nice weather to, not only did i come back with a ton of tack but also one heck of a sunburn, im going to be feeling this in the morning lol. I was only interested in two fillys, both went for a little over $2,000 which suprised me and i didnt get a chance to bid bc the people on the phones just would have kept going until they got their darn horse, they were pretty persistant lol. Some of the moderns went low and i was tempted but i kept my number zipped in my purse, i held strong lol.

Now onto the horses, all were lovely and presented so well. I am pretty sure i got all the prices correct, i did miss a few because i was chatting. Okay done chatting. The horses didnt go through the sale in this order, they were all switched up and moved around but i'll put them back in order to make it easier. Pics/more info can be seen of them at www.taylorponyfarm.com. Some AWSOME movers today too, might i add!!!!!! If this was my sale and my horses, i would not have let some of these horses go at those prices ..especially some of them stallions. The first couple horses i said 'he is going to no sale them' but nope, he let them go. Eventually i figured out no matter what he was letting them go ...

1) Michigans Image in HD $5,500

2) Michigans Simply Irresistable $9,000 ***Highest Seller of the Day, Jericho daughter.

3) Michigans Blue No More $5,450

4) Michigans Prematurely Gray $2,250 ***The one i wanted, she was tiny and super refined. Man her and Narko would have produced a kick butt baby, im going to be kicking myself forever over this one!

5) Michigans Gift of Love X Missed this one

6) Michigans Sweetie Pie $2,000 ***The second filly i had an eye out for ..

7) Michigans Laura B $4,000

8) Michigans Burlap to Satin $5,100

9) Michigans Rare Penny $3,000 ***I would have taken this boy home at that price. he was Grand Champion Stallion Over at R Nationals in 99'. Line Bred Midget Mike. I loved loved LOVED this stallion. Was tempting but i dont need him!

10) Michigans Prince William $500 ***I would have brought him home, IMO the most beautiful stallion in the sale. He was one of the ones i said would bring ten thouthand ...wow was i off. He was amazing through and through! Whoever got him got away reeeaaaal lucky!

11) Michigans Foxy Trotter $2,200

12) Michigans Sweet Sue $4,250 **This is the dam of Michigans Sweet Tart who was owned by Lyn here on the forum. She was gorgeous!

13) Michigans Sweet and Tangy $1,500 ***gelding, trained to drive. Realy handsome!

14) Sandrie $900

15) Michigans Chad $900 or $1100 **Natl Reserve Champion All Star Gelding in 06'. Handsome fellow.

16) Michigans Holly Socks $4750 **Wild Horse Daughter, She was the best modern in the sale IMO.

17) Michigans Upscale Note $3400

18) Michigans Nashville Bound $1300

19) Michigans Golden Jubilee $150

20) Michigans Heard Stoppin' Apache $400 ***Nice Moving modern gelding, semi trained to drive.

21) Michigans Win Dee $1,100 ***Had a bone issue in the back right leg when he clipped her doc said.

22) Michigans Char-Lynne $1750

23) Michigans Wild With Glitz $1,800 ***Another Modern Stallion i would not have let sell that cheap, another steal!

24) Michigans Jo-Lene $700

25) Michigans Premium Taffy $500 ***Another filly that suprised me, real good front end. Breath Taking!

26) Michigans Little Whisper $450 ***Kids Ridding Pony Gelding

27) Michigans Sugar and Spice $800

28) Michigans Hillary Hype $500 ***Only B papered modern in sale

29) Michigans Heart beet $1,700

30) Michigans Touch of Spring $1,200

31) Michigans Cookie Cutter $450

32) Michigans Plymouth Rock $100 ***Hurt his back right leg in stall and he was lame and swelled up. Was tempting to buy him and fix him up, even talked to doc a bit about him since he is a vet but in the end i dont need another gelding and he would be a load of work. Was friendly though, loved people.

33) Michians Indy $350

34) Michigans Talent to Burn X Missed the price

35) Kingsley Keepsake $700 or $800

36) Lacie $1,200 ***BEAUTIFUL RIDING PONY, Kids Dream Come True. Looked like something off from the Saddle Club :new_shocked:

37) Allakhazam $75 ***Bigger Hackney Stud Colt.

Good Sale, going back next year ...and the year after that and so on. Maybe will even have some spending cash next year.

Best part of the sale was when they brought one of the Broodmares out who had a 10 day old ASPR Foal at her side and one of the Taylors younger little sons was trying to get the foal away from momma so Doc could show her off a bit and the foal said 'heck with this' and started 'challenging' the taylors kid. Little Taylor started walking away and the colt followed him, the kid walked around the ring about 3 times and the colt followed right behind him (mind you, momma was no where near ...the foal was just blowing momma off) then the little boy started running and the colt ran right behind him. hehe, cutest thing i think i have seen. Highlight of the sale lol. I said 'Look the little modern colt is wanting to show already' LOL. Boy, he was a mover too! I think he was #30's colt.


----------



## CKC (May 12, 2007)

#36 is the one I would have loved to have had for my two young sons to learn to ride on.

Kim


----------



## Leeana (May 13, 2007)

She was very pretty Kim, very laid back. The best kids pony in the sale. Soooo pretty


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 13, 2007)

UGh I just didnt even think to phone bid but the one I had my eye on was Prince William 500 bucks.. I am so kicking myself for that you have NO IDEA I thought with so few boys going thru that the older ones would surely command high prices...


----------



## midnight star stables (May 13, 2007)

:new_shocked: I can't beleive #33 Michians Indy only went for $350!!! He was one of the colts on my top list, Wow... What a steal :new_shocked:

This is him:

http://www.taylorponyfarm.com/indy.htm


----------



## Leeana (May 13, 2007)

Yep Lisa, he was the one that suprised me the most!!!!!! Also though, he was AMHR/ASPC and just a bit over 38'' sooooo im sure that had a bit to do with the price.

All the horses were so nice, i think some of the people really got away with some steals! Nearly everything that sold was purchased by phone bidders, worth it to phone bid. Lisa, you would have REALLY liked him too.

This year, they did something a little different. In years past the taylors have kept the papers and sent them in for transfers. This year though, since they require 4 pics to transfer and it would be hard to get 4 pics during the sale, they just signed the papers and let them go so the buyers could get the pics done. Its was something new this year, prob from now on.


----------



## lyn_j (May 13, 2007)

just a couple corrections from what I kmow Bruce bought Rare Penny who was 2006 r national champion under not 99 over. He also bought HD full sister to our tv Image her price was 6500. Simply Irresistable sold for 10,500 and the average for the double registered aspc amhr mares was 4300.00. Dock will have all the prices up on the aution catalog with buyers by probably the end of the month. I was there by phone and in spirit but will be there in the flesh again next year. Shirley Taylor told me it was a wonderfully beautiful day and Im really sorry I missed it!

Lyb


----------



## Belinda (May 13, 2007)

lyn_j said:


> just a couple corrections from what I kmow Bruce bought Rare Penny who was 2006 r national champion under not 99 over. He also bought HD full sister to our tv Image her price was 6500. Simply Irresistable sold for 10,500 and the average for the double registered aspc amhr mares was 4300.00. Dock will have all the prices up on the aution catalog with buyers by probably the end of the month. I was there by phone and in spirit but will be there in the flesh again next year. Shirley Taylor told me it was a wonderfully beautiful day and Im really sorry I missed it!
> 
> Lyb



Lynn I hate to have to correct your corrections   but Jeanne Mc. bought Irresistable and she told me she paid $9,000 not that it really matters I guess.. but anyway,,I think the prices were very good..



:


----------



## Leeana (May 13, 2007)

Yes, Simply Irresistable sold for $9,000 as she was the one i kept a close eye on bc i knew she would be one of the highest sellers.

I am pretty sure i have gotten most of the prices right. One or two may be off by $50 or $100 but i am sure i got nearly all correct.


----------



## lyn_j (May 13, 2007)

I stand corrected.... thats just what Bruce told me on the phone.... Sorry guys. She is one I had asked about and Sandrie thats why he called me durring the bidding.... It is easy to make that mistake when things are going so fast. last year I even bid against myself I couldnt keep track!

Lyn


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 13, 2007)

lyn_j said:


> . last year I even bid against myself I couldnt keep track!
> 
> Lyn



LOL so something I would do to funny!!

I still all day have been thinking about what a boob I am for not bidding on that horse UGH


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 14, 2007)

Me too! I stumbled upon the sales catalogue online a few days before the auction purely by accident and nearly swallowed my tongue when I saw Rare Penny and Prince William. I figured they'd go for insane prices or I might have actually yanked out my wallet and bid! :new_shocked: I can't BELIEVE William went for $500...I just bought a harness for more than that. :no:

Stupid, stupid, stupid.... 

Leia


----------



## kaykay (May 14, 2007)

its a good thing i didnt go. i would have had to outbid someone on that pony for 350.00. I almost went but then we had to haul hay.


----------



## CLC Stables (May 14, 2007)

The bald face Modern filly what did she go for????

Dont' recall her lot number.


----------



## Leeana (May 14, 2007)

> CLC Stables Posted Today, 05:12 PM The bald face Modern filly what did she go for????
> 
> Dont' recall her lot number.


Hi Rob,

#16 Michigans Holy Socks went for $4,750. She could really move and had one of the greatest head and necks on her you could imagine. She was breathtaking, even just in her stall. She knew how to work the rail!!! She was by Michigans Wild Horse.

I have finially decided that next year i am getting me a modern at that sale, one to show and play around with. Saving up starting now


----------



## HJF (May 15, 2007)

Some of those prices are pretty decent compared to how sad a lot of sales are....but wow I can't believe that some of the stallions went so low! We were going to go, but we had to stay home because a man was coming to look at a Quarter horse we have for sale and that was the only day he could come (he's 3 hours away too so..)


----------

